# hard to increase arm size



## fox1989 (Nov 24, 2008)

hi guys

well ive been bulking and its been quite successful got up to 12st 5lbs from 11st 8 in a couple months which for me is decent. didnt think id got much bigger but people have been telling me i have in my chest, but my arms really dont seem to have got bigger at all. anything i should try?

im obviously eating ok because i am putting on muscle, just arms always seem the same


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe your overtraining them?what exercises do you do for them?

I have trouble putting size on my arms,its a b1tch ha


----------



## fox1989 (Nov 24, 2008)

i do a workout i found on bodybuilding.com on workout of the week.

its 4x6 reps on mon and tue for strength and 3x12 on thursday and friday for size.

mon.

weighted pull ups

weighted chest dips

lying leg curls

barbell squats

barbell shrugs

tue.

standing barbell curls

barbell calf raises

reverse smith machine raises

barbell military press

lat raise

rear delt row

close grip bench press

thurs.

bent over rows

incline bench

deads

lunges

shrugs

fri.

preacher curls

barbell calf raises

seated calf raises

front delt raise

lat raise

rear delt row

barbell tricep ext.

too much? not enough? im not convinced on the 4x6 barbell curls, seems a bit intense for triceps.

also, ive been subbing chest dips for bench press, as i have been going with a friend. i have found that this makes my chest ache for a few days. also doing barbell tri extension makes my triceps ache for days and days, is this supposed to happen?!

thanks x


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Dude put this in the training section you will get more responces.


----------



## MMM (Aug 7, 2010)

so maybe i read this wrong your training your arms almost every day??? if so please dont and anything below 8 reps for your biceps or triceps is just stupid even 8 is a bit too low trust me lower the weight a bit and try to focus on feeling the the muscle on the cantraction phase and more inportantly the ecentric phase i dont usally do this but heres a good routine (but try to find and mold routines in accordence to your body) sorry for the spelling im on my phone

bicep:

incline dumbell curl 3x 12 12 10

barbell or e-z curl 10-10- 8

preacher curls 10-10-8

if you can try this 3set bicep then 3 sets tricep then back to biceps then tricep and so forth

tricep:

skull crushers 12 12 10

close grip bench press 12 10 8

over head rope ext 10 10 8

oh yeah and no more than once a week and make as far as possible from chest and back day


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

gud advice above, mate your over training your arms it luks like, we've all dun it, but trust me if you lower the volume your arms will respond better


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

You think anything under 8 reps for arms is to low? :|


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I am sure this is all psycological. Once you try to train your arms, they just go "f*ck you I'm not growing"!

Whenever I stop training my arms they grow fine through all the other big lifts. Minute I try to grow them, nothing :lol:


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Not nesersarily true. Arms can be worked much like other muscle with shock phases or heavy forced low reps to induce muscular tears and assist in growth. But I agree your workout plan is ****


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

That workout is fine if you have been training for many years but looks like overtraining otherwise.

Best thing to do with arms is variate your rep ranges and rest periods to induce growth. Obviously working back and chest will make them grow too!

Try two weeks of Heavies 6-8reps 2mins rest, followed by Mediums 8-10 reps 1 mins rest, then Lights 15reps 45 secs rest. THats very basic, for a more detailed programme look at Ultimate Hypertrophy Training (google)

SD


----------

